# Make Money with Tumbleweeds



## Scott (Nov 20, 2007)

Woman Makes a Fortune Selling Tumbleweeds


----------



## Augusta (Nov 21, 2007)

That is so cool!! I wish I could think up something like that. I have tried.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2007)

Excellent emoticon usage, Traci!


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got vacume cleaner bags full of fun...wonder if those could sell??? SOMETIMES, they even have yen, toys, socks and cheerios in them!!! I could call them 'Bags O' Surprise'!!! WOW, that lady basically won the lotto. 

Hope ya'll are having a good week.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Excellent emoticon usage, Traci!



Why thank you, thank you very much.


----------

